# Ok ten times smaller but check it out.



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

I wonder how you can build something like this.

http://www.c-modell.de/presse.html

Thomas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is actually easy, I model in Z scale, you can buy sectional track off the shelf, just make the supports. Looks solar powered. 

Greg


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, first you need very tiny trains. (Gold-plated tiny trains are probably optional.) 

Then you need really sharp, beedy eyes to see the tiny trains. And a magnifying glass - even if you have really sharp eyes. 

And an itty-bitty screwdriver ... and the patience of a saint to fetch those itty-biity screws a dozen times each, so you can screw the whole thing up (oops, together.) 

Last but not least, the earth to turn such that your longitude is presented to the sun. 

Lovely concept - now who wants to make one in a 20' radius with enough locomotives to tug 40 cars up, and down, up, and down, up, and down, up, and down ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a guy who use to come to the train shows That had a something like that in G scale......He ran Eggliners on it. There were two....They would run to the top then back to the bottom.... JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Talk about running in circles.


----------

